# Two New Arrivals



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

*Latest addition to the Turkish Railways Collection* .....










... bit a brass showing through & ....










.... oh dear, there's something missing  ....










.... that explains the strange knocking when I wound it up !!

*Latest addition to the Molnija Collection* .....










Been a nice day ..  ..

Julian (L)


----------

